# Beretta 92FS favored over my P99!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, it's true. I've been the Walther p99 nut since 2005 now. and, I *still* love the gun. I just don't shoot it as much anymore - because I know what I can do with it. It's always been the most accurate gun I have ever owned - I even got a perfect score on my last CHL renewal too.

But, the P99 is almost boringly reliable and accurate. Its been maddening because I can never shoot any other gun as well. On the flip side, its more fun to gain progress on all my others guns with every range trip...But, even with progress on my others guns, I never shoot as well with any other gun as I do with that P99 A/S...

But, today I did a head to head shooting comparison with my recently purchased Beretta 92 and my P99. And, I gotta say... I like my Beretta better! <gasp  > I admit it!

I have owned several Beretta 92s over the years, and I haven't shot any as well as the very one I have now. I also put a D spring and a skeletonized hammer into it, as well as replaced the polymer parts with metal ones.

I can't say I shot as well with prev 92s as I do with this one. But man, the SA pull on THIS 92FS is sweet.

I put the Hogue grips on mine (not the wrap arounds, but just the panels) and it makes a HUGE difference in the feeling of the gun.

The recoil is also a lot less on the Beretta too. It only has about 70% of the recoil that the P99 has.

I had planned on sending the Beretta off to get NP3's or something similar. But, I'm not messing with it. I'll keep it as is. I have plans to get an M9 and/or M9A1 later in the year.

This 92 I have shoots very nicely! :smt023

Its my fav handgun I have now!


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*New Favorite!!*

Wow, that says a lot about the 92FS. I shoot and carry the 96FS with the S.O. and CCW, but have the 92FS as 9x19 is much cheaper to shoot and more available, even today. As the Dept requires that we carry .40 S&W and the 96 is on the approved list as the Glock 22 is issue, I find that I really like the 92FS. I like it's performance just like it is as well and have the Elite II hammer and the "D" spring in mine as well.

I haven't gone as far as you did with the metal parts and may not as it performs exceptionally as it is. I am interested in the coil spring trigger return spring kit. Does it require the metal trigger?

With Glaser 100 gr. Powerball, I feel it is the equivalent of the 96 at this point as the ballistic figures exceed both .40 S&W as well as .45 ACP. 1475 FPS/ 483 FTLBS is a killer load in this weapon.

Enjoy your new aquisition and shoot well and often.


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

Shirwreck,
I know what you mean! I just purchased a Sig SP2022 which is a great 9mm. It's light to carry, accurate, reliable and feels great but after shooting it for a while, I got out the 92FS and the Beretta seems like a Caddy as far as managability and felt recoil. I can also shoot double taps quite alot more accurately.

Got to love the 92's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Scratchshooter40 said:


> I haven't gone as far as you did with the metal parts and may not as it performs exceptionally as it is. I am interested in the coil spring trigger return spring kit. Does it require the metal trigger?


Yes, U must have a metal trigger.

However, I got one of those springs last week (called the INS spring), and I found that it made my SA and DA pull heavier - almost back to what itw as with the stock spring.

I took it back out and sold it - as it had only been in the gun for 5 min.

I'll keep the stock trigger return spring.

If U change that 1 spring out every 5k rounds - U won't have to worry about it breaking.


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

Brownells sells that trigger spring in factory power and reduced power. Not sure how reduced?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I ordered the INS spring straight from Wolfe.

I believe there is a reduced trigger spring that is the shape of the stock spring - I'm not sure which one of these two springs you are referring to.

Someone on the Beretta Forum claimed that the reduced power INS spring makes the trigger gritty


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, I've been watching the cracks form over the several months. I can't say I'm suprised.

So now, you've got a gun you love ...

and one that is feeling abandoned, neglected, betrayed.

She probably needs some therapy.

Why don't you ship the Walther to me, and I'll see what I can do for her.



WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Why don't you ship the Walther to me, and I'll see what I can do for her.
> 
> WM


:anim_lol::anim_lol:

Sorry - I think I'll keep it 

Besides, they aren't importing any6 P99s until Spring, at the earliest - as they did back at the end of 2005. So, P99 A/S models are a bit hard to find right now.

But I'll be adding more Berettas soon :smt023


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

This is what I thought you were talking about!!

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/ns/st...p=16498&title=BERETTA TRIGGER CONVERSION UNIT

I hope this address works for you!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rfair said:


> This is what I thought you were talking about!!
> 
> http://www.brownells.com/aspx/ns/st...p=16498&title=BERETTA TRIGGER CONVERSION UNIT
> 
> I hope this address works for you!


Yes, that is also known as the INS spring.

I ordered mine from Wolff Springs - they are the ones who actually make it.

I took it out after 5 min. I ordered the standard weight version - and it made my SA pull noticibly heavier, and also the DA pull. It was like I had never put in the D spring.

So, I took it out after 5 min, and put the stock trigger spring back in.

If U replace the stock spring every 5k rounds, U needn't worry about it breaking.


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

Well Shipwreck, 
If it made the pull feet gritty, I'm going to stay away from it. I wish they could all feel like my Kimber pro carry! of course it's a little light for a combat pistol!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I had planned to order the light weight versiuon of that until someone claimed to have tried it, and described it as gritty.

I like the way mine is setup now. For whatever reason, that skeletonized hammer i have made the trigger break crisper.

I may have just lucked out - if I put in another hammmer, it might not be as crisp.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Shame on you Shipwreck 

I really like the weight and feel of the 92/96, and even with the problems I've been having with mine I'm still a better shot with it than I am with my P99. However, I don't think it's suited for CCW, I find it too large and heavy. The P99 is sleaker and has the no-snag design as well. I'm gonna need to shoot my 96FS more especially once I get it running perfect, but I'm gonna have to say I'm sticking with the P99 for now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I carried my 92FS a few times recently - but its rather longf or me with an IWB holster.

I never carried my fullsize P99, however - only my COMPACT P99. Now, however, I carry an HK USPc 45, as I wanted a larger caliber, and I decided to stick with polymer instead of a 1911


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

The new hammer makes a difference for me. For some reason it just feels more "responsive" in pull action and crisp in discharge.

I'll be getting the "D" spring and guiderod replacement, and saw that you (Shipwreck) no longer recommend David O. for the spring job. Where else can I get a reliable "D" spring?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Drake69 said:


> The new hammer makes a difference for me. For some reason it just feels more "responsive" in pull action and crisp in discharge.
> 
> I'll be getting the "D" spring and guiderod replacement, and saw that you (Shipwreck) no longer recommend David O. for the spring job. Where else can I get a reliable "D" spring?


I now have two from this guy:

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=123983536


----------

